# South Korea to launch 1 Gbps internet this year



## hemant_mathur (Sep 13, 2006)

Source : *times.hankooki.com/lpage/200609/kt2006090819010168040.htm

Super-Fast Internet to Debut This Year



By Kim Tae-gyu
Staff Reporter

South Korea, the world's most wired nation, continues to push the envelope on the speed of the broadband Internet and looks set to make 1 gigabit per second (Gbps) a commercial possibility. 

The state-backed Electronics and Telecommunications Research Institute (ETRI) said yesterday that it had developed fiber-to-the-home (FTTH) solutions that efficiently enable 1Gbps of data transmission speed. 

``Thus far, only 16 customers can subscribe to 1Gbps services on a single optical fiber line. That is one of the main barriers to the commercial debut of the 1Gbps Internet,'' said Kim Byoung-hwi, an official at the Taejon-based institute, about 200 kilometers south of Seoul. 

``However, we have created technology taking advantage of various length frames of optical fiber, increasing the number 32 fold to 512 users per cable,'' Kim said. 

Kim projected the cutting-edge technique would substantially raise the commercial viability of the 1Gbps landline connectivity, which he expects to start this year. 

The throughput of 1Gbps is fast enough to let people download a high-definition movie file in seconds. This currently takes several minutes using a regular network. 

The speed is also roughly 100 times faster than the current norm of the wired Internet _ around 10 megabits per second. 

``We developed the technology through an alliance with a domestic network equipment maker, which aims to commercially launch the 1Gbps Internet services late this year,'' Kim said. 

In addition to the fixed-line connection, the 1Gbps speed is a crucial milestone in the world of the wireless Internet, a field in which Korea is also a trailblazer. 

During last week's Fourth-Generation (4G) Forum on Cheju Island, the host Samsung Electronics demonstrated wireless platform, which promises a downlink speed of 1Gbps. 

The 4G mobile system is defined as a network that transfers data at rates of 1Gbps for those at a standstill and 100 Mbps for those on the move. 

Samsung projects the ultra-fast portable Internet will come to town by 2010 and the world's third-largest cellular phone maker seeks to unveil handset-sized terminals embracing the 4G system in 2008. 

The Seoul-headquartered company already has handover technology, which helps users remain connected while moving between base stations, for the super-fast mobile platform. 

The solution, which Samsung showed on a bus traveling at 60 kilometers an hour, is a must to phase in any mobility-specific service.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 13, 2006)

Cool News !


----------



## mehulved (Sep 13, 2006)

Wow that's cool. Now if we can have a decently priced 1mbps connection here in India we'd consider it a boon. 1gbps is something of a dream for us.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 13, 2006)

And to think that i am stuck with just 256kbps speed that to which allows only 500 mb data tranfer per month .. lol


----------



## plsoft (Sep 13, 2006)

painful news. It's like u r stuck in the desert without water, and you see in a distant a person drinking water without any short in supply. sobbbbb painful


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 13, 2006)

More like being castaway in sea : "Water ... water everywhere .. but not a drop to drink"


----------



## aku (Sep 13, 2006)

<sigh>... net providers even call 64kbps lines bb.. god.. save india


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 13, 2006)

A 1 Gbit connection will download at 1024/8=128 MBps.
The fastest hard disk in the world, the Western Digital Raptor WD1500AD has a maximum write speed of only 85 MBps. Where are you even going to store the data you download at this speed?
What is the point of a 1 Gbps connection? Seems like a gimmick to me.


----------



## anispace (Sep 13, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Wow that's cool. Now if we can have a decently priced 1mbps connection here in India we'd consider it a boon. 1gbps is something of a dream for us.




actually even 1Mbps is a dream for us.... forget bout 1Gbps.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 13, 2006)

INDIA,INDIA,.......oh,uh,ouuch INDIA!


----------



## go_gamez (Sep 13, 2006)

Wish There Was Atleast A Proper 1mbps Connection ..from Isp ..at Nominal Rates !!
When Is Gonna India Progress....yaar !!


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 13, 2006)

I just  want 512kbps or 1 MBPS connection with unlmited dwnld for 900 bucks.If that can be true then thats a grt news than this news u have given us


----------



## Pathik (Sep 13, 2006)

me2... Btw my current speed is abt 16kbps


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Sep 14, 2006)

1Gbps connection is beyond my imagination. I will be more than happy with 1Mbps connection.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 14, 2006)

well how many zeros we have put to get it



```
1xxxxxxxxx
```


----------



## pra_2006 (Sep 14, 2006)

really good news i can only hope this type of net speed comes in india in about 8 years or fast


----------



## knight17 (Sep 14, 2006)

I am still on a damn dial up.
I will download entire rapidshare.de with that kind of connection.


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Sep 14, 2006)

1Gbps huh! Are you kidding!!! I'd have never even imagined about it If I didn't read the news. Phew, What the hell are we INDIAN doing?


----------



## mehulved (Sep 14, 2006)

knight17 said:
			
		

> I am still on a damn dial up.
> I will download entire rapidshare.de with that kind of connection.


But there ain't enough speed at the server end so you will never get the full speed.


----------



## soham (Sep 14, 2006)

Why isnt TRAI doing something to make broadband cheap and faster. 2Mbps broadband still costs 9000 in India.Whereas in Korea you can get it for as less as 100 rupees


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 14, 2006)

mom   I want it


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 14, 2006)

DAMN ..... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

well when is india gonna introduce it ???????????????? i think its a DREAm for pplz here 

may be in comin 5yrs lolz


----------



## champ_rock (Sep 14, 2006)

well, whenever i get a chance i will go to korea.. i will take a connection.. download full one month.. come back happy with stacks of dvd's and hard disks...


----------



## Anand_RF (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm hoping we get 512kbps unlmtd connections for under 2000 rs in the next 5 yrs here. Indian ISPs all suck!


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 14, 2006)

my india is gr8. distributing 64kbps and claiming it as bb.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 14, 2006)

soham said:
			
		

> Why isnt TRAI doing something to make broadband cheap and faster. 2Mbps broadband still costs 9000 in India.Whereas in Korea you can get it for as less as 100 rupees


well prices are due to fall in next 6-8 months b'cos companies like reliance,airtel,bsnl & railtel(a railway telecom venture) are busy laying under sea cables form which barti(airtel) & falcon(reliance) have already done it. this is specially done for taking our goverment's plans of e- governance to a next step.
so sit back & n'joy
check this for more:Reliance Comm launches submarine cable
MTNL, BSNL to Lay Submarine Cable

regards,
gary


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 15, 2006)

Anand_RF said:
			
		

> I'm hoping we get 512kbps unlmtd connections for under 2000 rs in the next 5 yrs here. Indian ISPs all suck!



how can ya say 2000???????????????? 

mayn it suld be atleast 400Rs per month ....


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 15, 2006)

i'm red hot green

i wanna 1 mbps for .5k a month with unlimited transfer


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 15, 2006)

1 GBPS , one must have good hdd


----------



## Anand_RF (Sep 15, 2006)

tinku dhar said:
			
		

> how can ya say 2000????????????????
> 
> mayn it suld be atleast 400Rs per month ....


I'm not saying I'll pay rs 2000/mo for 512kbps, I'm saying India's major ISPs don't even have a 512kbps plan. It is a statement made in desperation lol.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 15, 2006)

see this link
*www.physorg.com/news7068.html


----------



## Dink2cool (Sep 15, 2006)

1 Gbps !!!! think of what all we can download with 1 Gbps connection ....a 1 GB movies would take only 8-9 seconds to download ...... i wish i were at korea right now would be lucky enough to get this type of connection


----------



## mehulved (Sep 15, 2006)

What drvarunmehta said makes lot of sense, what's the use of such speeds when our hard disks won't be able to cope up with it.
Also, I feel this will only be for servers as the cost will be on higher side and if this is for the home users, there will be hardly enough speed on the server end to make this worthwhile.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Sep 15, 2006)

plsoft said:
			
		

> painful news. It's like u r stuck in the desert without water, and you see in a distant a person drinking water without any short in supply. sobbbbb painful



well the person you're seeing isn't drinking mate , he's fishing in his own swimming pool !


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 15, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> i'm red hot green
> 
> i wanna 1 mbps for .5k a month with unlimited transfer



Yesterday I was feeling that I was in Korea. Reason my Sify 256 Kbps connection was Giving speed of 1.6 Mbps. And what I did was I downloaded Vista RC1 for x64 in one night


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 16, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> What drvarunmehta said makes lot of sense, what's the use of such speeds when our hard disks won't be able to cope up with it.
> Also, I feel this will only be for servers as the cost will be on higher side and if this is for the home users, there will be hardly enough speed on the server end to make this worthwhile.



gr8 pt by him, but naturally faster drives will be produced as the need would arise for ppl with sucxh connections


----------



## blackleopard92 (Sep 16, 2006)

well, the HardDisk wouldn't be a factor if u use a RAID 0 setup.
HDs on RAID 0 can give 120MB/s.


----------



## crazywolf (Sep 16, 2006)

very intresting information friend keep in touch.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 16, 2006)

In 10GB connection,i will download all the things except illegal things immediately but it is a dream for me.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 16, 2006)

Also, the following thing makes me think if this will be for home users


> ``However, we have created technology taking advantage of various length frames of optical fiber, increasing the number 32 fold to 512 users per cable,'' Kim said.


Only 512 users per cable. That means very high cost. I feel this will be feasible only on servers for some time.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 16, 2006)

sounds exiting..........
but can india have 1 mb speed with unlimited download in abt 1000/- buks..
looks like a dream


----------



## chesss (Sep 17, 2006)

I am migrating to korea!!


----------



## azzu (Sep 19, 2006)

iam still in dialup which gives speed of 4 kbps for me
__________
damn iam at 4 kbps net


----------



## koolkapoor (Sep 19, 2006)

chesss said:
			
		

> I am migrating to korea!!


well i sure am,hopefully i'll get married with my beautiful Korean girl-friend soon and then i can whip off to korea with her
sigh,so beautiful.....


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 19, 2006)

azzu said:
			
		

> iam still in dialup which gives speed of 4 kbps for me
> __________
> damn iam at 4 kbps net



Dial up is oldie-2.
get a broadband connection.


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Oct 16, 2006)

sysfilez said:
			
		

> my india is gr8. distributing 64kbps and claiming it as bb.



hehe i m on 32kbps @ Orange City BroadBand services ....what a joke ??


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 17, 2006)

soham said:
			
		

> Why isnt TRAI doing something to make broadband cheap and faster. 2Mbps broadband still costs 9000 in India.Whereas in Korea you can get it for as less as 100 rupees


plz...plz...don't kill me....plzz.....

@NagpurDaMunda
Ur's is 256 kbps(32kBps)  while Tech_mastermind is 64 kbps..

@Topic

There's NO NEED FOR 1gbps..
If u want it so badly go on to NorthKorea  and fullfill all ur digital desires..
To Me BBand should be 1-8Mbps up/down not more than 1000-8000 INR unlimited ofcourse!


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Oct 17, 2006)

I will go to Korea Now...huh


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 17, 2006)

Let us not criticise our telecom providers alone. The govt wants to have their finger in every pie. If they liberalise the setting up of gateways it will help us to get more bandwidth. Even in this 256 kpbs peanut competition I have seen the use of unfair practices. For example in Mangalore there are some areas where AirTel broadband simply cannot go as they haven't got permission to dig, and mind you the govt is already in these areas.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 17, 2006)

soham said:
			
		

> Why isnt TRAI doing something to make broadband cheap and faster. 2Mbps broadband still costs 9000 in India.Whereas in Korea you can get it for as less as 100 rupees


no way!
last time i went, a few weeks back, 2mbps cost like, abt 500 bucks dood!
but thats still a HUGE difference from what you have to pay in india!
LOL, like even i pay a 1000 bucks(rupee) for 2mbps....


----------



## aakash_mishra (Oct 17, 2006)

I wish to be in South Korea


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 17, 2006)

What a life if someone has 1Gbps internet connection.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 17, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> no way!
> last time i went, a few weeks back, 2mbps cost like, abt 500 bucks dood!
> but thats still a HUGE difference from what you have to pay in india!
> LOL, like even i pay a 1000 bucks(rupee) for 2mbps....


2mbps @ just 1000? wow which isp?  does it has download limit?

don't worry guys 1 day bsnl will surely provide 1TB/S speed. but with 1mb download limit


----------



## aakash_mishra (Oct 17, 2006)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> don't worry guys 1 day bsnl will surely provide 1TB/S speed. but with 1mb download limit


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 17, 2006)

take a look 

for a 6mbps connection 
44.95 USD   = 	2,037.62 INR

*www.earthlink.net/highspeed/pricing/

and one pays 3000 INR  for 1mbps limited connection


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 17, 2006)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> 2mbps @ just 1000? wow which isp?  does it has download limit?
> 
> don't worry guys 1 day bsnl will surely provide 1TB/S speed. but with 1mb download limit


yup, just 1000, but thats just the connection itself, and you have to pay 50 paisa per mb of download/upload, so me average monthly bill accounts to rs.2500+
oh, and the provider is post-office...


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Oct 17, 2006)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> plz...plz...don't kill me....plzz.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@W i d e S c r e e N
dood my bandwith is 32Kbps and downloading speed is 3-4 KBps and ita called as BB
for 550 Rs per month
got it?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 17, 2006)

well at i gbps out hard disk's can cope up with our net conn coz mostly max hd transfer rate is < 60 MBps but 1 gbps = 128 MBps so we'll have to raid atleast 2 disks to fully use the conn .

i think 8 mbps is enuf if it were to be given here for 1-2k .


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 17, 2006)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> 2mbps @ just 1000? wow which isp?  does it has download limit?
> 
> don't worry guys 1 day bsnl will surely provide 1TB/S speed. but with 1mb download limit



Lol !


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 17, 2006)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> don't worry guys 1 day bsnl will surely provide 1TB/S speed. but with 1mb download limit


I sort of know this feeling .. i have 256 kbps conn but with only 500mb d/l free ... well it's not a limit but costs rs 1.20 per mb after that.


----------



## readermaniax (Oct 17, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> no way!
> last time i went, a few weeks back, 2mbps cost like, abt 500 bucks dood!
> but thats still a HUGE difference from what you have to pay in india!
> LOL, like even i pay a 1000 bucks(rupee) for 2mbps....


 
*Even 1000 Is a Gr8 Deal For 2mps!..*


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 18, 2006)

NagpurDaMunda said:
			
		

> @W i d e S c r e e N
> dood my bandwith is 32Kbps and downloading speed is 3-4 KBps and ita called as BB
> for 550 Rs per month
> got it?


That's just sad..u should switch to dataone it's way better..just suggesting.


"Even 1000 Is a Gr8 Deal For 2mps!.."
that IS A GREAT DEAL!


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Oct 18, 2006)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> That's just sad..u should switch to dataone it's way better..just suggesting.
> 
> 
> "Even 1000 Is a Gr8 Deal For 2mps!.."
> that IS A GREAT DEAL!



can i get 2mbps(unlimited) @ 1000 Rs p m in nagpur,india>????

unbelievable for me......... ?? ? ?


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 18, 2006)

guys...your forgetting where i live...this is SOUTH-EAST-ASIA, the greatest place in the world for technology, everything here is heavily influenced by korea, Malaysia, china etc. so obviously everything is going to be like korea...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 18, 2006)

@NagpurDaMunda

no man i was quoting "readermaniax" hell, if i get that kinda of connection paying such money  there wont be a problem!!


----------

